

Did airbrake.io stopped the free plan? - mindbreaker

Today i want to use airbrake.io for a little side project. Some months ago, there was a free plan with rate limits and one user for the project. Did airbrake removed the free plan? Or am I unable to find the link?
======
amccloud
Alternative [http://getsentry.com](http://getsentry.com)

